

Microsoft to announce potential iPad killer on Monday - sparknlaunch
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/06/on-monday-microsoft-will-maybe-announce-a-tablet/

======
joshstrange
"You can make up a new title if you want, but if you put gratuitous editorial
spin on it, the editors may rewrite it."

iPad Killer? If that does't qualify as "gratuitous editorial spin" I don't
know what does. Even if Microsoft does come out with a tablet on monday it
will not be an iPad killer at all. Apple has cornered the market on tablets
and I know of a fact that it would be impossible for Microsoft to even get
close to the iPad in terms of functionality let alone price.

So once again: No Microsoft will not announce a "potential iPad killer". Ars
Technica didn't call it an iPad killer for the exact reasons I mentioned above
and because they would be the laughing stock of the tech news world if they
did.

